# Who is this?



## Pirateglow (Jul 29, 2008)

I took this photo while traveling in Northern Ecuador. Anyone know what species this is and is it availible as captive breed in the hobby?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Looks like an Amereega bilinguis, which is not present in the hobby. The very similar (mimic) Allobates zaparo is available.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a male bilinguis, which is one of the oldest frogs in my collection; if anyone has a female I'd be interested in working out a breeding loan.

Thanks
Eric


----------

